# Shaft Flexes???



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Are there any shafts out there that would be measured at somewhere between Stiff and Regular and what torques would be optimal for such shafts if one wanted to achieve a softer feel?
I'm specifically looking at shafts that are graphite and fitted for a driver.
Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

From what I have read and spoken to different pro shop workers there is actually no set standard for stiff, regular or senior it is each manufactures spec so one type of shaft isn't the same as another brand of shaft of the same stiffness rating it's very confusing. I could suggest seeing if you could get the spec of the individual shaft and compare the moment of inertia or the torque specs. The lower the spec the less stiff it should be. Hope that helps


----------



## benparagon (Nov 5, 2010)

There's no industry-wide standard for flexes so a stiff for one company (or even product line within a company) might be a regular for another. I've yet to see a stiffness label between a stiff and regular, but you maybe able to find what you're looking for from another company or product line. Get advice from a sales person or clubmaker who knows the differences in shaft flexes and check out a demo day and try out clubs with different shafts.


----------



## tweaky (Apr 7, 2010)

definitely seek out an experienced clubmaker who has done their own research and knows how to trim a shaft to achieve the desired results. just blindly following the manufacturers instructions won't guarantee the desired results.


----------

